# Scared yet? Homeland security issues terrorism advisory alert



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

SCARED YET? HOMELAND SECURITY ISSUES TERRORISM ADVISORY ALERT
JUNE 16, 2016 | TYLER DURDEN

SEE ARTICLE FOR NEW SCALE METHOD!
Just days after the State Department issued a travel alert for European visitors (due to the threat of terrorism), it appears the Orlando massacre has pushed The Department of Homeland Security to do the same domestically. For the next five months, DHS warns "we are particularly concerned about homegrown violent extremists who could strike with little or no notice," adding that "increased public vigilance and awareness continue to be of utmost importance."
Via The Department of Homeland Security&#8230;
National Terrorism Alert System Bulletin
Date Issued: Wednesday, June 15, 2016
View as PDF: National Terrorism Advisory System Bulletin - June 15, 2016 (pdf, 1 page, 876.65KB)
Summary
In December, we described a new phase in the global threat environment, which has implications on the homeland. This basic assessment has not changed. In this environment, we are particularly concerned about homegrown violent extremists who could strike with little or no notice. The tragic events of Orlando several days ago reinforce this. Accordingly, increased public vigilance and awareness continue to be of utmost importance. This bulletin has a five-month duration and will expire just before the holiday season. We will reassess the threats of terrorism at that time.
Duration
Issued: June 15, 2016
Expires: November 15, 2016
Details
Since issuing the first Bulletin in December, our concerns that violent extremists could be inspired to conduct attacks inside the U.S. have not diminished.
Though we know of no intelligence that is both specific and credible at this time of a plot by terrorist organizations to attack the homeland, the reality is terrorist-inspired individuals have conducted, or attempted to conduct, attacks in the United States.
DHS is especially concerned that terrorist-inspired individuals and homegrown violent extremists may be encouraged or inspired to target public events or places.
As we saw in the attacks in San Bernardino, Paris, Brussels, and, most recently, Orlando, terrorists will consider a diverse and wide selection of targets for attacks.
Terrorist use of the Internet to inspire individuals to violence or join their ranks remains a major source of concern.
In the current environment, DHS is also concerned about threats and violence directed at particular communities and individuals across the country, based on perceived religion, ethnicity, nationality or sexual orientation.
U.S. Government Counterterrorism Efforts
DHS and the FBI continue to provide guidance to state and local partners on increased security measures. The public may observe an increased law enforcement and security presence across communities, in public places and at events in the months ahead. This may include additional restrictions and searches on bags, more K-9 teams, and the use of screening technologies.
The FBI is investigating potential terrorism-related activities associated with this broad threat throughout the United States. Federal, state, and local authorities are coordinating numerous law enforcement actions and conducting community outreach to address this evolving threat.
How You Can Help
Report suspicious activity to local law enforcement or public safety officials who are best positioned to respond and offer specific details on terroristic indicators.
Suspicious activity or information about a threat may also be reported to Fusion Centers and the FBI's Field Offices - part of the Nationwide Suspicious Activity Reporting Initiative.
Learn how to recognize signs of pre-operational planning associated with terrorism or other criminal activity.
Be Prepared
Be prepared for increased security and plan ahead to anticipate delays and restricted/prohibited items.
In populated places, be responsible for your personal safety. Make a mental note of emergency exits and locations of the nearest security personnel. Keep cell phones in your pockets instead of bags or on tables so you don't lose them during an incident. Carry emergency contact details and any special needs information with you at all times. For more visit Ready.
Stay Informed
The U.S. Government will provide additional information about any emerging threat as additional information is identified. The public is encouraged to listen to local law enforcement and public safety officials.
We urge Americans to continue to travel, attend public events, and freely associate with others but remain vigilant and aware of surroundings.
The Department of State issues international travel alerts and warnings.
If You See Something, Say Something™. Report suspicious activity to local law enforcement or call 911.
* * *
It's time to panic and quake in fear, hand over your guns and allow yourself to be 100% surveilled&#8230; or the terrorists win!
Delivered by The Daily Sheeple
We encourage you to share and republish our reports, analyses, breaking news and videos (Click for details).

SCARED YET? Homeland Security Issues Terrorism Advisory Alert | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Not scared, prepared. It's coming.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

As the father of small children, I assure you that my head stays on a swivel. I limit the time and the places we take the children. 

There is one particular park that I will not take the children to, infact we avoid that area of the city all together. I realize that a terrorist attack can happen any place but the problem with this area of town is the ******* population is thick and they don't stand out in that area like they do in other areas of the city.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

It's here , now we lock and load to protect our love ones at all cost . we " a few people in our neighborhood" has got together to form a watch group . we have a few Muslim family's liven here and we are watching them very closely . we now have the police ride through our neighborhood more often . I have friends on the police force and they know what we are doing , I have there personal phone numbers if needed . now I carry two guns at all times .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The government response is to accelerate exponentially the immigration of Muslims from war torn areas with not background verification as well as having the naturalized population surrender its ability to protect itself and submit to detailed government servile ce of our private lives. In other words, surrender your God given rights so we can control you via Jihaid.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> ...There is one particular park that I will not take the children to, infact we avoid that area of the city all together. I realize that a terrorist attack can happen any place but the problem with this area of town is the ******* population is thick and they don't stand out in that area like they do in other areas of the city.


Sharia Law, coming soon to a neighborhood near you.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Sharia Law, coming soon to a neighborhood near you.


Or a University, that seems to be the attraction here. They come here for school.

It grew this terrorist. Omar Shafik Hammami, also known by the pseudonym Abu Mansoor Al-Amriki, 
https://g.co/kgs/mML0eh

Click that link and read where the bastard went to school.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope, not worried.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Operator6 said:


> Or a University, that seems to be the attraction here. They come here for school.
> 
> It grew this terrorist. Omar Shafik Hammami, also known by the pseudonym Abu Mansoor Al-Amriki,
> https://g.co/kgs/mML0eh
> ...


Damn I forgot about that *******. For those who don't know, this ******* went to high school in what was once one of the most charming bayside little towns in South Alabama. If a terrible terrorist can come from there, they can come from anywhere.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well another one Obama let out back in the game. Obama sure likes to keep them in the game.
Former Guantanamo prisoner vanishes in South America, prompting search

Former Guantanamo prisoner vanishes in South America, prompting search | Fox News


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

thanks urinal cake.
you guys do know, the Orlando jackmunch was a federal contractor and a security officer at a nuclear power plant right?
you'll never hear anything about that on the news.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Homeland Security...they are my friend...they will keep me safe! He, he...I would trust Irish coffee, more that I would trust them.
Yeah, first pour a cup of whiskey... then pour cup of coffee...then alternate between them. Next thing you know, it's all OK.
View attachment 17554
View attachment 17562

It's my fall back position.:vs_coffee:


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Well another one Obama let out back in the game. Obama sure likes to keep them in the game.
> Former Guantanamo prisoner vanishes in South America, prompting search
> 
> Former Guantanamo prisoner vanishes in South America, prompting search | Fox News


Look at the Taco Border, that's where he'll show up....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> thanks urinal cake.
> you guys do know, the Orlando jackmunch was a federal contractor and a security officer at a nuclear power plant right?
> you'll never hear anything about that on the news.


Looks like a another False Flag, to attack the 2A to me... at the deadly expense of a a few dozen Hispanic Gays.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

We're Florida Annual Passholders for DisneyWorld in Orlando. I think I'm going to take my son there this week, even though it's summer vacation and usually impossibly crowded. The current Fear should keep people away, and the ride lines will be smaller!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In my personal affairs I leave very little to chance. I strongly suspect the shakers and players of a "long running agenda" do the same. Be aware that deliberate manipulation of current events is a reality, historically and now. American causalities are considered an acceptable cost of doing business.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> In my personal affairs I leave very little to chance. I strongly suspect the shakers and players of a "long running agenda" do the same. Be aware that deliberate manipulation of current events is a reality, historically and now. American causalities is an acceptable cost of doing business.


And rapes murders robbery and assaults by illegal aliens have been deemed "Acceptable" Americans need to strike back upon attack.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I hope it does not happen but I fear (like in Israel) it will happen here

Day Care
City Bus
Police Station


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Such attacks are inevitable, unfortunately, as we have just witnessed. Limiting the number and impact of them is the best we can hope for.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ While I actually don't "like" it as noted above, I know it to be true.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

In addition, this attack took place in a city that wouldn't seemingly be as much of a target in my mind. Had anything happened there I certainly would have expected it to take place on Disney ground. This shows that even smaller metropolitan areas are targets. This concerns me greatly as it increases the area(s) in which the feds, who have only limited personnel, will have to monitor closely.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OMAR MATEEN DID NOT ACT ALONE: THE ORLANDO-SANTA MONICA CONNECTION!
JUNE 21, 2016 | DANNY F. QUEST | | 1,634 VIEWS
This post originally appeared at We Are Change.
2016-06-21_6-00-42
Howell Says CIA and Four Other Suspects were Involved in Planned Sunday Massacres
Sources within the Santa Monica police department claim that James Wesley Howell, an Indiana man who was caught with explosives and weapons on Sunday Morning, told the Santa Monica police that as many as five people were involved in planned attacks on gay communities in both Florida and California.
According to the LA Times, Santa Monica Police Chief Jacqueline Seabrooks initially said on Twitter that the 20-year-old Indiana man (James Howell) told one of her officers after he was arrested that he wanted "to harm the Gay Pride event."
However, after the FBI quickly took over the case, a Santa Monica police spokesman Saul Rodriguez indicated that Seabrooks was mistaken and offered that the Santa Monica detectives who were working the case are "not aware of what the suspect's intentions were at this point."
You want proof? Call the Santa Monica PD, they released this story. SMH. Address: 333 Olympic Dr, Santa Monica, CA 90401 Phone310) 395-9931. Please share this vigorously and help me fight this false flag event.
THWARTED LOS ANGELES GAY PRIDE KILLER JAMES HOWELL SAYS HE WAS A CO-CIA OPERATIVE WITH OMAR MATEEN AND OTHERS TO ATTACK GAYS IN CALIFORNIA AND FLORIDA !

The official version of this story released by the LA Times falsely claims that on early Sunday, Santa Monica police received a call about a suspected prowler who was knocking on a resident's door and window about 5 a.m. in the 1700 block of 11th Street, Santa Monica police said.
Patrol officers responded and encountered Howell, who was sitting in a car registered in Indiana, police said. Officers inspected the car and found three assault rifles, high-capacity ammunition and a 5-gallon bucket containing "chemicals capable of forming an improvised explosive device," police said.
A law enforcement source who spoke on condition of anonymity said the contents of the bucket included Tannerite, an ingredient that could be used to create pipe bombs.
The source, who was not authorized to speak publicly about the ongoing investigation, said authorities also found camouflage clothing in the car.
Los Angeles County sheriff's officials said the suspect told police he was going to the Pride parade to look for a friend. Authorities were looking for that individual.
The real truth of the story was released to a former Los Angeles County prosecutor who works for Get Off the BS by two Santa Monica police officers that have been issued gag orders under threat of Federal prosecution for talking further talking about the incident.
According to two department sources, Howell called the Santa Monica police on Sunday morning claiming that he needed protection from the CIA. Howell further elaborated to the dispatcher stating that he "had been set up by the CIA - they are going to kill me."
According to Howell, he was in LA to meet with another person in a collaborated attack on the gay communities in both Florida and Los Angeles.
Howell additionally stated that, "everything has gone south. Dan was gone when I got here. They killed the leader of the Florida attack this morning. They are going to kill me. I need protection."
According to sources within the police department's investigation Howell indicated to officers who first made contact with him that Howell claimed he was one of five people involved in a planned Sunday attack on both the east and west coasts.
Howell stated that he was suppose to "hook up" late Saturday night with his contact in LA who was suppose to have more weapons and chemicals to mix with the Tannerite he was in possession of.
"When I got here, Dan was gone. I went to his apartment and he had cleared out&#8230;.I tried calling him but he never answered me," said Howell.
When questioned about the other four people involved in the plot, Howell was only familiar with the first names of three of the alleged suspects, naming his contact in LA - Dan and two of the three contacts in Florida, Omar and Brandy
Speaking of the suspect killed in the Pulse Bar massacre in Florida, Howell stated, "Omar was not suppose to be killed. They lied to us - Omar and Brandy were suppose to get away."
When Howell was questioned about how he and his conspirators knew each other, he said that,
"We were all familiar with each other through an online fundamental Islamic knowledge seminary course[1] - we were recruited through the course and trained together at a camp in Virginia - we were taught how to shoot and make bombs - everyone knew their part - something went wrong&#8230;."
Before the officers could further question Howell, agents working for the Los Angeles office of the FBI quickly swept in and took over the case. Santa Monica detectives were never allowed to talk with Howell.
In summary, it appears that Howell was on his way to "hook up" with another conspirator (Dan) to set off explosives and shoot people at the gay pride parade in Hollywood California on Sunday.

Omar Mateen Did Not Act Alone: The Orlando?Santa Monica Connection! | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Closing the barn door after the cows got out?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I hope it does not happen but I fear (like in Israel) it will happen here
> 
> Day Care
> City Bus
> Police Station


They would be incredibly stupid to do so. The hornets nest is already buzzing after the Orlando attack and if they killed a bunch of kids even Obama couldn't protect them from the swarm


----------

